

TubeMote API: Make a remote control app for your website in less than 5 minutes. - isakovic

We launched just over a month ago and we are now releasing the API.  What do you think?<p>http://tubemote.com/#api
======
jamesshamenski
It would be nice to hear of some hypothetical usage opportunities. My website
usually comes with a keyboard and mouse and a using a phone seems more cool
than realistic.

With one good example, I could get excited about the possibilities.

~~~
jerome_etienne
This idea seem very generic. The application may be more narrow. android 2.2
is already trying to send data from the desktop to the phone. This enter in
the same vibe.

imagine youtube movie using this. the phone is an actual remote control. or a
presentation with slides, you can control them remotly with your phone.

~~~
isakovic
That is exactly correct. The application can be as narrow as you wish.
Basically, the important things to remember are:

\- It lets you push commands without needing a push server.

\- It works on the iPhone or Android (and even Windows mobile, and some
blackberries).

\- It works with most recent major browsers (Chrome, Firefox, Safari),
including IE 8, and even Opera.

\- It lets you write apps without thinking of it as "sending messages", you
just call the function as if it were locally defined.

\- Your "app" is hosted on the same server as your website -- the controller
is just an HTML page. When TubeMote "wraps" around the controller page (when
the controller page gets loaded up inside TubeMote -- and by the way, TubeMote
is itsejf just a web page), it enables it to send messages in real time
(except that from the point of view of the developer, they need not be thought
of as messages, only function calls that look like they are local). This means
that all web developers are already "compatible" with it. You don't have to
learn anything new to leverage the power.

------
kuahyeow
Link: <http://tubemote.com/#api>

------
postit
I think you're stealing someones' idea. <http://umeboshi-fireteam.no.de/> The
umeboshi took the #4 place under inovation on node.ko with this idea.

~~~
isakovic
Nope. Sorry, never heard of it. TubeMote does not use node.js or web sockets
(i.e. TubeMote works even with Internet Explorer). If you check the whois
records, tubemote.com was registered a full month before the birth of this
person's idea.

------
hiteck
Put in on <http://OpenAppMkt.com>

You will find users there.

~~~
isakovic
Thanks :)

I will look into it.

